# NHS UK and Telfonica hit by massive ransomware attack



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...n-computers-amid-massive-ransomware-outbreak/


I work in a company that performs health checks for the NHS and a lot of systems have been "crippled" at this time.

East and North Herts NHS Trust


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

now seems to be spreading via various methods .. its friday. Im going home


----------

